# Mud Nyc



## nebbish (Mar 30, 2009)

So I really *really* want to go to school for MUA. Not just cos I think it'll be helpful [altho ... a lot of you have said YT vids are more helpful!!] but also cos I'll have formal training under my belt.

Has anyone been to/heard of MUD NYC?
Is it a good place to go?


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 30, 2009)

*I Actually Wanted To Go To Mud In NYC Really Bad At One Point Last Year, To Learn How To Do Makeup. And After Speaking To Makeup Artists I Was Told It Was A Wast. First Off..its Really Expensive And It Doesnt Guarantee You A Job. You Either Have The Skill Or You Dont. Its All About Practicing And Blending. I Didnt Go To School And I Still Book Clients Who Love My Work Which Is Amazing. Now, If  You Wanna Learn Special Fx Makeup, Mud School Is Amazing For That. I Recommend Practicing if School May Be A Bit Of A Stretch Joining Makeup Groups Like The Ones On Myspace. If You Hear A Friends Bday Is Coming Up, Offer To Do Their Makeup. When Your Bored At Home, Beat Your Own Face. And In The End, Networking Is Key. Always Be Kind, Polite And On Time*


----------



## x0besoz (Apr 4, 2009)

i went 2 years ago it was helpful but i already knew most've what they showed but they help you network and a lot of the teachers have been in the industry still work in the industry and just love what they do its always great to be able to put mud on ur resume for major jobs its a personal choice


----------



## MAC_Lovin (May 16, 2009)

I didn't go to MUD school but I did a class here in SD that went through the MUD school. My book, kit, and everything was all MUD. it helped me a lot and the workbook is especially helpful. I thought I knew a lot about makeup and then I read the textbook and it really helps you a lot. Besides that, the makeup is extremely nice!
hope i helped!


----------



## charnels (Jun 17, 2009)

i'm not much help but i plan on going there early next year. my co-worker went there and loved it, and lots of my acquaintances have told me they have friends who went there and loved it as well.


----------



## ChrisMakeupMan (Jun 18, 2009)

I am a MUD grad. But I only went for SFX. I can't comment on the beauty course cause I didn't take it. It is an awesome school though, one of the better ones. Taught by real Industry Pros. 

If Film and TV makeup is something you are looking into as a career I highly recommend taking a SFX course. For beauty its not that necessary If you really want to learn the basics and you can afford it I'd say go for it. For the practice alone and working on different faces and skin tones. 

I also like that you don't have to use only their products, you can use whatever you want or have. Not that their makeup is terrible, its pretty good. But if you have a kit already you can use that.


----------

